# Boston Phantom



## aavh

I am looking for a photo of the Boston Phantom after she was converted to a stern trawler in South Africa. She went to South Africa in 1992. Ex FD 252 Official no 300800, so many of our trawlers have made a new life abroad and it would be interesting to discover where,how and as what.

Andy


----------



## shipmate17

Hi,
Last heard of sailing as COLNE PHANTOM in 1985.
Cheers.


----------



## lilguy43uk

*Namibia*



aavh said:


> I am looking for a photo of the Boston Phantom after she was converted to a stern trawler in South Africa. She went to South Africa in 1992. Ex FD 252 Official no 300800, so many of our trawlers have made a new life abroad and it would be interesting to discover where,how and as what.
> 
> Andy


She's still operational and sailing out of Namibia.


----------



## 6639

I was told that she had been scuttled a couple of years ago off Capetown to form part of a reef?


----------



## gil mayes

She is still in the current, 2007/8, LR as COLNE PHANTOM but with no owners listed. BOSTON WAYFARER is fishing from Namibia.
But who has a photo of her after her said modification?
Gil


----------



## 6639

I think LR have got that totally wrong, then Gil. 
For when she fished out of Capetown under ownership of a South African company based in Capetown she was simply known as "Phantom". I did have a picture of her that I found in a publication once( now lost ) which showed her name clearly as just Phantom.
Mind you it's not the first and probably won't be the last time that Lloyds Register has got things wrong!?


----------



## gil mayes

I was not inferring that LR was correct, merely stating the facts. She has appeared in LR in the current form since the 1996/7 Register. In that year the Supplement noted "Delete Call Sign, Offl. No. Delete Owner(s). Delete Flag. Delete Port of Registry." If you recall she was sold at the end of 1991 in an en bloc deal (along with Notts Forest, Huddersfield Town, Inagua (ex Ross Eagle), Exhuma (ex Boston Buccaneer) by The Colne Shipping Co Ltd, Lowestoft to C. Knight/Caravel Maritime Ltd, Rainham Kent for demolition at Bloors Wharf. COLNE PHANTOM sailed Lowestoft 6 Jan 1992 for the Medway. She was a runner and in class and at that time there was a move to try and buy her for "preservation" at Fleetwood, however she was sold on by Caravel through brokers to Caroline (Pty) Ltd, 2nd Floor, Old Port Office, Table Bay Docks, Cape Town, 8012, ZA.(They also have offices in Walvis Bay, Namibia.) She was registered by this company under the STV flag with p.o.r. Kingstown; her class was withdrawn at owners request - 7 Jan 1993.
I have been using LRs for a little short of sixty years and treat them with respect; the info they contain is only as good as the material they receive from the vessel owners and the classification societies, but in all cases it provides pointers.
So... who knows anymore about her and can we locate a photo of her after her modification?
Gil.


----------



## Alan Duggan

She was last seen in Cape Town 26th March 2009. She was reported to look in good shape.

Also reported by Roy Diedericks to have been laid up there for over 2 years.

Unfortunately no picture has emerged since her conversion.

http://www.fleetwood-fishing-industry.co.uk/2008/09/boston-phantom-fd252/


----------



## gil mayes

equasis.org gives COLNE PHANTOM (IMO 6517093) last reported 9.10.2007 "Reported sold undisclosed interests" This broadly fits in with her being laid up in Cape Town "for over 2 years".
Gil.


----------



## 6639

It would be nice to see a photo of her in her present state then. anyone down there get us one please???


----------

